# So when is the Cornish meet up happening? and can it be in September?



## kalidarkone (Jul 3, 2005)

Yes I would like to go to a camping Cornish arrrr!!! meet up in September!!!   

So whos gonna organise it -not me I'm not Cornish-not Tobyjug he's ummm, he's ummmm......  

Your quite welcome tohave it in my hounor of course!!! Its the least I can do....  















I'm waiting.......


----------



## Ground Elder (Jul 3, 2005)

Hmmm...


----------



## Ground Elder (Jul 3, 2005)

yeah, go on then. Trevedra or Noongallas?


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Jul 3, 2005)

Which one's Trevedra?  This one: http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.s...archp=newsearch.srf&dn=681&ax=136500&ay=27500 ?

Hows about Morvah?  I met monolito there once, you know...


----------



## madzone (Jul 3, 2005)

Trevedra's the one near Gwenver isn't it? I don't do camping atm


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 3, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Trevedra's the one near Gwenver isn't it? I don't do camping atm




Im gonna be cheeky here Madzone -tell me to bog off if you want!!! Could we camp at yours -you have some land dontcha-then-you can be in the comfort of your own home and I'll get to meet you!!!

We could plan day trips for the beach??? Whtdyafink? and if no then could you manage some time out? If not I'll come and find ya


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Jul 3, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Trevedra's the one near Gwenver isn't it? I don't do camping atm



I feel knackered just thinking about the cliffpath at Gwenver...

If you're not up for camping, Madz, maybe Noongallas would be best - it's closest to you, yes?

http://www.noongallas.com/

I'm sure John would reserve us a corner of the 'quarantine' field if I gave him a tin of Tennants Export.


----------



## moon (Jul 3, 2005)

I'm up for this, although hoefully I will be down that way during the 'summer' too.


----------



## moon (Jul 3, 2005)

And please dont eat any more of my rabbits


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Jul 3, 2005)

But Moon!  I need the skins for your Xmas present.   

-

It's safe to come down now - Golowan's finished.  (and I've _nearly_ cleaned the mess up...)


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 3, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> I don't do camping atm


----------



## madzone (Jul 3, 2005)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> Im gonna be cheeky here Madzone -tell me to bog off if you want!!! Could we camp at yours -you have some land dontcha-then-you can be in the comfort of your own home and I'll get to meet you!!!
> 
> We could plan day trips for the beach??? Whtdyafink? and if no then could you manage some time out? If not I'll come and find ya


We don't have a field that isn't full of animals (and their shit ) so there's not really anywhere anyone could put a tent. Otherwwise it'd be a lovely idea. 
I'd love to meet you though kali - definitely


----------



## Ground Elder (Jul 3, 2005)

Reckon Noongallas be the safest choice, what with BB's dodgy knees, Madzone's fear of ground sheets and Squelch's sense of direction


----------



## moon (Jul 3, 2005)

But I wanted squelch to help me find some 'Glitter Algae'    I need volunteers to swim in it too


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 3, 2005)

moon said:
			
		

> But I wanted squelch to help me find some 'Glitter Algae'    I need volunteers to swim in it too




I'll swim in it!!


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 3, 2005)

Backatcha Bandit said:
			
		

> I feel knackered just thinking about the cliffpath at Gwenver...
> 
> If you're not up for camping, Madz, maybe Noongallas would be best - it's closest to you, yes?
> 
> ...




This looks good! Is the same place y'all met up last year?


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Jul 3, 2005)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> This looks good! Is the same place y'all met up last year?


Was that only last year?  Yep - bees and aqua were there, iirc.


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Jul 3, 2005)

'Looks good'?






 

Toby looks _GREAT!_   (edit: That is the sanest looking hat he owns, too...)


----------



## moon (Jul 3, 2005)

OMG!  Runs away screaming and clutching at London things


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 4, 2005)

Ground Elder said:
			
		

> 's'quelch's sense of direction



seriously...pissoff!   I have a very good sense of direction...a bit hard to direct someone who thinks they are driving round Hyde Park corner....especially when you are following *them*!...funnily enough I've put that day into my "Wish I hadn't fucking got up day..."book...together with many others since.

At least I make the fucking effort to get out/attend....and then doooooooooooooooo something other than sit in a pub moaning...or NOT!


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 6, 2005)

Alright then!   I'll bring a fkkin map and compass this time!


----------



## Isambard (Jul 11, 2005)

I think my mum's demanding a visit in September so if it is then, maybe I can come and sing ging-gang gooley around the camp fire.


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2005)

I'll be down in lovely St Ives at the beginning of August...


----------



## madzone (Jul 11, 2005)

That's nice dear


----------



## tobyjug (Jul 11, 2005)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> -not Tobyjug he's ummm, he's ummmm......
> 
> Your quite welcome tohave it in my hounor of course!!! Its the least I can do....




Please your fucking self. I have experience of organising events including temporary camp site and dealing with all the various authorities necessary  but if that is your shit attutude I am not about to volunteer.


----------



## fat hamster (Jul 11, 2005)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> -not Tobyjug he's ummm, he's ummmm......



Gotta say, kali, I think your jibe at toby was uncalled for.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 11, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Gotta say, kali, I think your jibe at toby was uncalled for.





Are you serious?


----------



## tobyjug (Jul 11, 2005)

Backatcha Bandit said:
			
		

> 'Looks good'?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That isn't me, but worryingly does look like someone I know. A hippy who drives around the West Country in an ex local authority vehicle which still has Motorway Maintainence written on it.


----------



## fat hamster (Jul 11, 2005)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> Are you serious?


Yes.


----------



## madzone (Jul 11, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> Please your fucking self. I have experience of organising events including temporary camp site and dealing with all the various authorities necessary  but if that is your shit attutude I am not about to volunteer.


Calm down dear. It's not an 'event' , just a few people having a get together. And dearest Toby, you know you won't come to any meets so what would be the point in you organising one?


----------



## madzone (Jul 11, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> That isn't me, but worryingly does look like someone I know. A hippy who drives around the West Country in an ex local authority vehicle which still has Motorway Maintainence written on it.


I think he cycles everywhere.


----------



## tobyjug (Jul 11, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Calm down dear. It's not an 'event' , just a few people having a get together. And dearest Toby, you know you won't come to any meets so what would be the point in you organising one?




If it is going to be people in a state of total stupour on weed you are right.


----------



## madzone (Jul 11, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> If it is going to be people in a state of total stupour on weed you are right.


  

For a start I don't smoke. It's likely to be a helluva lot less raucous than your wife banging away on her sporran or whatever it is she does at those folky nights. Why are you being so shitty? You have no intention of coming to any meets so why are you getting out of your pram now?


----------



## tobyjug (Jul 11, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> For a start I don't smoke. It's likely to be a helluva lot less raucous than your wife banging away on her sporran or whatever it is she does at those folky nights. Why are you being so shitty? You have no intention of coming to any meets so why are you getting out of your pram now?




The only reason I am not likely to come to any meets is the distance from me and I am not safe on my own. (Not a joke)
My wife cannot rearrange her night shifts at the drop of a hat and has to book nights off a long time in advance.


----------



## madzone (Jul 11, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> The only reason I am not likely to come to any meets is the distance from me and I am not safe on my own. (Not a joke)
> My wife cannot rearrange her night shifts at the drop of a hat and has to book nights off a long time in advance.



We could always come to you 

You know you don't want to meet any of us toby, so stop trailing your coat.


----------



## tobyjug (Jul 11, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> We could always come to you
> 
> You know you don't want to meet any of us toby, so stop trailing your coat.




You may already have met me.


----------



## madzone (Jul 11, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> You may already have met me.


Maybe


----------



## aqua (Jul 11, 2005)

We'd like to come down again this year (and it was noongallas we stayed at)

but we're rapidly running out of weekends  so I doubt we'll be able to this year

let me know about dates n stuff though


----------



## Ground Elder (Jul 11, 2005)

at most of this, but particularly the thought that Toby the hippy might be confused with tobyjug. 

Now we have a venue can we also have a date?


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 11, 2005)

Shall I take EVERYONE of Ignore so I can read this?  


,,,tobes I for one would love to meet you in a location of your choice so if that's the way it's going to happen make it sooooo   ,,the 'stupour' you refer to, in my experience of these "events", is comparable to a pleasent evening with a couple of good bottles of wine or a flaggon of your choice of real ale..."We" aren't teenagers exploring our limitations but rather people, like you, with life experience that through this Board have found a "connection",,,I know some will disagree with me,,,but I can take the rough with the smooth, I can agree to disagree,,,but fine tuning it down We're just humans, like you, looking for company with others.  

Btw this weather is T H E  T O P S!!!!


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 11, 2005)

Ground Elder said:
			
		

> at most of this, but particularly the thought that Toby the hippy might be confused with tobyjug.
> 
> Now we have a venue can we also have a date?



OI!!!!  ,, I  wuzz   being   NICE!!  


Howdddyou know what I was rittin'????? 


"We" we're just talking about youse GE....coming to Ashton?


----------



## Ground Elder (Jul 11, 2005)

I'll be going westerly to Lafrowda not easterly to Ashton that weekend.  



> "We" aren't teenagers exploring our limitations


no, we're middle agers sadly only too aware of our limitations


----------



## tobyjug (Jul 11, 2005)

Ground Elder said:
			
		

> I'll be going westerly to Lafrowda not easterly to Ashton that weekend.
> 
> no, we're middle agers sadly only too aware of our limitations




Yep, in the third stage of:- Tri weekly, try weekly, try weakly.


----------



## madzone (Jul 11, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> Shall I take EVERYONE of Ignore so I can read this?



No


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 11, 2005)

Ground Elder said:
			
		

> I'll be going westerly to Lafrowda not easterly to Ashton that weekend.



We're they having a Guiness Book of Hand_Fasting attempt at the Plennis an Gwarri(sp?>>>silly Celts!  ) yesterday?...I spent some time/all day at Botallack + The Cape yesterday ,,, passing thru St Just and stuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuff.  


So shall we have a pre_metric test to assess suitability of attendance to Our Meet?...or maybe we could have a compatability test of afflictions via our prescriptions and our positions on NHS waiting lists?   

I would love to come down to the Lizard to explore parts I haven't seen,,,I'm a cheap date tooo as I don't/can't drink coz of me kidneys and medication combined!  


And Maddz won't come anyways coz she's always soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo busy!


----------



## madzone (Jul 11, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> And Maddz won't come anyways coz she's always soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo busy!


Yes I am - wanna make something of it?


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 11, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Yes I am - wanna make something of it?



nah I think you would beat me at wrestlin'!!


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 11, 2005)

How about the last weekend of August? Yeh I know its not September but its a BANK holiday!!  

Or any other weekend


----------



## Isambard (Jul 11, 2005)

I've already got an invite to a dinner party over the last weekend in August!
<Looks for posh frock>

The first 2 weekends in September maybe? Got a festie to go to after that! 
I'll try and negotiate with my mother next week!


----------



## Ground Elder (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm tempted by the 1st weekend in September myself.


----------



## madzone (Jul 11, 2005)

Me too. I might be feeling slightly less misanthropic by then


----------



## moon (Jul 11, 2005)

I am busy gigging on the last weekend of August...come to my gig.. http://www.altctrl.co.uk/main.html

 


 


Anyway, when you lot have finished smoking yourself into a stupour and eating my rabbits I really need to find some Glitter Algae  and filum it, the last time I saw it was in Coverack when there was  full moon and we swam in it.   

And shedless wants to have a party on the beach too....so maybe we can do everything at once...like.... and I can drink some wine too.

And I owe bandit some jerk seasoning for his homegrown veggies so I am writing it here so I dont forget.


----------



## madzone (Jul 11, 2005)

Is that the same as phosphoressence? Best place for that is Scilly.


----------



## moon (Jul 11, 2005)

yes its the same thing...scilly is a long way to go for it though..I was thinking of heading to coverack area again but i really need to contact some spotters as I have no idea when or where it will be.


----------



## madzone (Jul 11, 2005)

moon said:
			
		

> yes its the same thing...scilly is a long way to go for it though..I was thinking of heading to coverack area again but i really need to contact some spotters as I have no idea when or where it will be.


That's not phosphoressence in Coverack - it's the radioactive outflow from South West Water's Clean sweep project


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 11, 2005)

moon said:
			
		

> And shedless wants to have a party on the beach too....



I forget ... how general is the curfew they imposed on Cornish beaches to discourage the public school crowd ?

edited to say we might just get moved on if we got rowdy :-

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/cornwall/4036523.stm


----------



## moon (Jul 11, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> That's not phosphoressence in Coverack - it's the radioactive outflow from South West Water's Clean sweep project




Aahh now I know how i got that third nipple


----------



## Ground Elder (Jul 11, 2005)

I know the where abouts of one of those glow in the dark seas. Give me enough time I'll remember the name of the beach, but it is Coverack way. Hard thing to capture on film I would have thought?


----------



## moon (Jul 11, 2005)

Not with night vision it isnt...  ...I hope   

Anyway, I am trying to remember where the beach was and all i can think of was there was a pub in a barn nearby (classy) and we walked onto the beach through some sand dunes, it was absolutely beautiful... Some guys from the windsurfing school in Coverack took us there..hehe


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 11, 2005)

1st weekend in September sounds cool


----------



## madzone (Jul 11, 2005)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> I forget ... how general is the curfew they imposed on Cornish beaches to discourage the public school crowd ?
> 
> edited to say we might just get moved on if we got rowdy :-
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/cornwall/4036523.stm


You coming too?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 11, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> You coming too?



as in "you're likely to get us an asbo" ?


----------



## madzone (Jul 11, 2005)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> as in "you're likely to get us an asbo" ?


Not at all - just wondering if I'm going to get to meet you


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 11, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Not at all - just wondering if I'm going to get to meet you


I might well be up for it


----------



## madzone (Jul 11, 2005)

Goody


----------



## two sheds (Jul 12, 2005)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> I forget ... how general is the curfew they imposed on Cornish beaches to discourage the public school crowd ?
> 
> edited to say we might just get moved on if we got rowdy :-
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/cornwall/4036523.stm



Fair point, i'm always being taken for public school crowd.


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Jul 13, 2005)

It's the tie, 2sheds. 

-

Just skimmed the thread after a few days away -

About a date: That last week in Aug will be busy as hell @ noongallas - the first week of Sept would seem better - when do the kids go back to school?

Apologies (not) for the confusion re: Toby.  That's a picture from John's (noongallas) site of my mate Toby - who does indeed cycle everywhere (sometimes towing his dog 'Raindrop' on a trailer behind the bike).  He made some really cool hats out of scrap and bits of electrical wire, which he sported around the town on Mazey Day / Gallowan.   Nothing to do with Tobyjug...

..speaking of whom - I've just brought a boat back to Penzance from Poole.  We missed the morning tide for Pz, so we stooged around off Lizard most of yesterday afternoon (caught 3 Pollard and a Gurnard  ) and came right up to the cliffs near Soapy Beach - I kept thinking 'I wonder which is Tobyjugs' house'? 

_and_ we ran through a load of that bioluminescent algae halfway across Lyme Bay on Monday night - absolutely beautiful.  Sparkly-bow-wave-tastic!  I reckon it would video alright, but I didn't have a camera.

...I'll tell you about the dolphins later...


----------



## madzone (Jul 13, 2005)

Kids go back on 6th Septemeber down here.


----------



## tobyjug (Jul 13, 2005)

Backatcha Bandit said:
			
		

> I kept thinking 'I wonder which is Tobyjugs' house'?



My bungalow is not longer visible from the sea due to 50 houses being built in the last few years.


----------



## Ground Elder (Jul 13, 2005)

> It's the tie, 2sheds.


and the blazer.


----------



## madzone (Jul 13, 2005)

Ground Elder said:
			
		

> and the blazer.



I thought it was more to do with the exclamation 'I'll fag for you Cholmondesly, spank me big boy'


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 13, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> I thought it was more to do with the exclamation 'I'll fag for you Cholmondesly, spank me big boy'



you should know!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 19, 2005)

*bump !*

So is this definitely happening ?

is this a long weekend plus / minus the 3rd / 4th Sept ?

Will the swimming be north coast / south coast (surfy or flat calm) ?

I need to know now so I can plan the rest of my itinerarary


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 19, 2005)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> So is this definitely happening ?
> 
> is this a long weekend plus / minus the 3rd / 4th Sept ?
> 
> ...



dunno?  ....ducks out of imminent_shower...Wireless...pppppppppppppfffffffffffffffft!


----------



## steeplejack (Jul 19, 2005)

If this is the first weekend in September me & Mrs S could well make it. i have to be in Okehampton for work the following week and it will give me the opportunity to speak Cornish with Ground Elder.


----------



## Ground Elder (Jul 19, 2005)

Ist weekend in September, up Noongallas, if he'll have us.

It can be a looooooong weekend or a short one.  Excursions and exertions are optional.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 19, 2005)

Ground Elder said:
			
		

> Ist weekend in September, up Noongallas, if he'll have us.)
> 
> It can be a looooooong weekend or a short one.  Excursions and exertions are optional.



So when will you guys actually be there ? - just Saturday and Sunday ?

(I would probably want to book myself in for a full week one side or the other ....


----------



## moon (Jul 19, 2005)

Ground Elder said:
			
		

> Ist weekend in September, up Noongallas, if he'll have us.
> 
> It can be a looooooong weekend or a short one.  Excursions and exertions are optional.




GE I cant believe that you are gonna camp when you just live down the road.

Books herself into Chez Shedless


----------



## aqua (Jul 19, 2005)

sorry cant make it


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 19, 2005)

So are we going to contact Noongallas as a group ?

Does he do camping by the day ?

I'd probably head down south on the tuesday to miss the Bank holiday madness ... though maybe it'd be OK to go Sunday ? ....


----------



## Ground Elder (Jul 19, 2005)

> GE I cant believe that you are gonna camp when you just live down the road.


 Neither can I    

Maybe a roll call, then someone can contact Mr. Noongallas with numbers. Not me though, I'm crap at organising real life.


----------



## moon (Jul 19, 2005)

Ground Elder said:
			
		

> Neither can I



Well I guess its as bad as the three of us deciding to sleep outside instead of in  the lovely Aqua's tent    ...but not quiet


----------



## madzone (Jul 22, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> sorry cant make it


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm probably not going to make it either - got an offer of some help with my house rebuilding ....


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 30, 2005)

*clickeee meh tonguey-ting, innit? ;o)*

I don't know why but this seemed totally _in_appropriate


----------



## madzone (Jul 30, 2005)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> I'm probably not going to make it either - got an offer of some help with my house rebuilding ....


Poop


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 30, 2005)

Well I'm still up for it!!! In fact as Masterdarkone starts school on the 24th of August   it dosent really matter which weekend it is -but the earlier in Sep the better-wanna catch the last of the warmth and swim in the sea


----------



## fat hamster (Jul 30, 2005)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> Masterdarkone starts school on the 24th of August


Blimey, that's early!  

The Dove Street Community Arts Festival is on the weekend 9th - 11th September.  This includes, on the Saturday, our annual Street Party which has been attended by various Urbanites over the years and is always a nice chilled day out, so people might want to be in Bristol then?  Just a thought.


----------



## madzone (Jul 31, 2005)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> Well I'm still up for it!!! In fact as Masterdarkone starts school on the 24th of August   it dosent really matter which weekend it is -but the earlier in Sep the better-wanna catch the last of the warmth and swim in the sea


If you pull out as well I reckon I'll burst a pooping string


----------



## Ground Elder (Jul 31, 2005)

I thought it clearly established - *FIRST WEEKEND IN SEPTEMBER* 

I'd pull out,  but no one would notice


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 31, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> If you pull out as well I reckon I'll burst a pooping string




nope im not pulling out


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 31, 2005)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> nope im not pulling out


and I'm back in.   

My ex- was trying to persuade me to have her builder mate do some work for me, but once he'd come and looked at the job I realised I was being pressurised into accepting something of a bodge job.

I have now decided to take out the whole upstairs floor and fit a new one - joists, boards and all !

It sounds scarier than it is - the biggest hurdle is throwing away most of my junk collection in the downstairs front room


----------



## fat hamster (Jul 31, 2005)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> the biggest hurdle is throwing away most of my junk collection in the downstairs front room


Are you aware of the Bristol Freecycle group?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 31, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Are you aware of the Bristol Freecycle group?


Thanks - I'll bear them in mind if I actually find anything of use in there !


----------



## Ground Elder (Aug 15, 2005)

*OK, let's be having you*

Line up so we can identify who will be foolish enough to cross the border. 

No time wasters


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 16, 2005)

So far its:

Ground Elder
Kalidarkone
backatchabandit
Madzone
Squelch(?) please confirm Squelchy)
Gentle Green
Moon?
Steeplejack?
Isumbard?

Anymore????


----------



## madzone (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm not camping though. I'm camp enough already without added canvas.


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 17, 2005)

*This mornin' I will be MOSTLY going to the BEACH!*




			
				madzone said:
			
		

> I'm not camping though. I'm camp enough already without added canvas.



I fink you'd be very fetchin' dressed in a yurt!  

"confirm"?...*get yawnin' folks ::: as it 'appens I have a notorious entry of proposed excommunication in a big red book somewhere in Lincoln Cathedral>>>fact! ,,,for taking the sacriment under false pretences!...lost all me choir boy medals too!  ...aren't I so ahead of Tom Cruise!

You really wanna camp with the devil incarnate? ...(*)(*)...jugs!  

Yeah how will I be able to resist....


----------



## moon (Aug 17, 2005)

I probably wont make this one, but will be down in the Autumn some time....maybe for Grahams party..lets see what happens.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 17, 2005)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> So far its:
> 
> Ground Elder
> Kalidarkone
> ...



I'm really sorry guys I can't make it now  2 weeks of exam resits to supervise then an open day


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 17, 2005)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> I'm really sorry guys I can't make it now  2 weeks of exam resits to supervise then an open day



n'er mind...so that's it then/...a Nut roast round at GE's?... what night ?...


----------



## madzone (Aug 17, 2005)

Oh arse 

There's only kali left.


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 17, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Oh arse
> 
> There's only kali left.



so can We came at Yours then?!


----------



## madzone (Aug 17, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> so can We came at Yours then?!


You know there's no room so why bother asking?


----------



## Ground Elder (Aug 17, 2005)

Everything's fine - there is a plan B   

Steeplejack, Isumbard? You with us or against?

Anyone else?


----------



## madzone (Aug 17, 2005)

Ground Elder said:
			
		

> Everything's fine - there is a plan B
> 
> Steeplejack, Isumbard? You with us or against?
> 
> Anyone else?


Not so much plan B as plan B-list 

Sorry - didn't mean that


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 17, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> You know there's no room so why bother asking?


..."came"???...kinell tooo much sun!...I'm quite prepared to eat one of your sheep...or children!...to make room for me!  ,,,I could even pitch me tent in one of your polytunnels...not as if you use'em!!!!...I have a torch...you have a deficit of a dog...*looks at watch...when is sunset again?......


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 18, 2005)

ok peeps how about postponing it? Till the w/e of the 16th of Sep?


----------



## Ground Elder (Aug 18, 2005)

Bloody hell   I'd taken the time off work and everything


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 18, 2005)

Ground Elder said:
			
		

> Bloody hell   I'd taken the time off work and everything



I'm really sorry to mess you guys around.

Is it still on for the 3rd / 4th ?

The truth is I'm in a bit of a mess at the moment to put it mildly 
(anxiety level through the roof   ) - I'll be fine by the time I get to Exeter services.

I've arranged cover for the Friday.... and I have 2 weeks to get organised ... 

What is the actual plan for the weekend ?
swimming in sea, pub, camp fire ?

.. arrive Friday leave Monday  ?


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 18, 2005)

this is silly.


sorry gg.



Good luck if you ALL ever organise anything.

I have a phone number.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 18, 2005)

Yep, me too i'm a backslider for the meetup too  . I'm up for the 16th though if that works with uvver people. 

Otherwise why not go ahead as planned, with GG and Kali if they can make it acting as token foreigners so it don't just become a Cornish meet for Cornish people.


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 18, 2005)

Right just to make it clear..... Im not coming on the first weekend of Sept as it seemed I was the only person so Ive now gone and bought a ticket to see aband in Bris instead  


But I really wanna come and see you people down there and swim in the sea so I am coming on SEPT 16TH regardless of anyone else.............


Ok??



Oh hiya squelchy by the way   we must catch up!!!!!


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 18, 2005)

.Originally Posted by gentlegreen


oh well that's that then

(since it was my fault I'd buy the ticket off you)

won't it be too cold on the 16th ?


----------



## madzone (Aug 18, 2005)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> oh well that's that then
> 
> (since it was my fault I'd buy the ticket off you)
> 
> won't it be too cold on the 16th ?



September can be really mild down here. Nothing's your 'fault' GG - life takes over every now and then. It's only a meet - there's more important stuff. Squelch is just due for his pre full moon hissy fit - once he's got rid of the hair from his palms he'll be fine 



Bollocks - now you've editted. Do you want me to edit this one?


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 18, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> September can be really mild down here. Nothing's your 'fault' GG - life takes over every now and then. It's only a meet - there's more important stuff. Squelch is just due for his pre full moon hissy fit - once he's got rid of the hair from his palms he'll be fine
> 
> 
> 
> Bollocks - now you've editted. Do you want me to edit this one?



Don't worry - I was nervous about driving all that way anyway

It makes it easier for me at work if I don't have to take the friday off

sorry guys - maybe I'll go offline for a bit .


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 18, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Squelch is just due for his pre full moon hissy fit - once he's got rid of the hair from his palms he'll be fine



zactly... mmmmm...<and I'll stop myself there before i get into trouble...other than to say>...people have my phone number..as far as I know I will be in Cornwall for the foreseeable future...see you when I see you.


----------



## madzone (Aug 18, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> zactly... mmmmm...<and I'll stop myself there before i get into trouble...other than to say>...people have my phone number..as far as I know I will be in Cornwall for the foreseeable future...see you when I see you.


 Ooh you do love a drama


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 18, 2005)

I dislike ennui.


----------



## madzone (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## Ground Elder (Aug 18, 2005)

> I'm really sorry to mess you guys around.


Don't worry - I hold Kalidarkone entirely responsible for everything that goes wrong in my life


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 18, 2005)

Ahhh van still broke then?


----------



## on_the_fly (Aug 18, 2005)

Ground Elder said:
			
		

> Don't worry - I hold Kalidarkone entirely responsible for everything that goes wrong in my life




That makes 2 of us


----------



## Ground Elder (Aug 18, 2005)

The van is now fine, although it took a total of 6 mechanics to spot the bleeding obvious     (Ooh! An unintentional fuel related pun    )

Anyway, I've just been invited to Minehead on 16th to help run a solar PA and bike generators on the sea front. Should I go or will you lot be entertaining enough to keep me this side of the river?


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 18, 2005)

I'd be entertaining enough to keep you this side of the river...but i'm not coming... sadly


----------



## madzone (Aug 18, 2005)

Ground Elder said:
			
		

> The van is now fine, although it took a total of 6 mechanics to spot the bleeding obvious     (Ooh! An unintentional fuel related pun    )
> 
> Anyway, I've just been invited to Minehead on 16th to help run a solar PA and bike generators on the sea front. Should I go or will you lot be entertaining enough to keep me this side of the river?


I've given up entertaining  I tend to err on the side of drunken belligerence at the moment.


----------



## Ground Elder (Aug 18, 2005)

When not directed at me I find drunken belligerence fairly entertaining and as it happens I'm quite fond of your particular brand of invective. I think i might stay


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 18, 2005)

Ground Elder said:
			
		

> When not directed at me I find drunken belligerence fairly entertaining and as it happens I'm quite fond of your particular brand of invective. I think i might stay




Yay!!  I'll Def be down then.....


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 19, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> I've given up entertaining  I tend to err on the side of drunken belligerence at the moment.



you drink?


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 1, 2005)

Just to say im still coming..........


----------



## madzone (Sep 1, 2005)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> Just to say im still coming..........


That must be tiring. Have you seen a doctor?


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 1, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> That must be tiring. Have you seen a doctor?




I am going to the doctors tomorrow funily enough but not about still coming to Cornwal on the 16th   How was the Viagra by the way?


----------



## madzone (Sep 1, 2005)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> I am going to the doctors tomorrow funily enough but not about still coming to Cornwal on the 16th   How was the Viagra by the way?



We didn't do it   @us


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 8, 2005)

Sorry for the waste of bandwidth  

But due to extreme money problems I wont be coming to Cornwall on the 16/9  

There is no way I can justify spending the petrol money to get there at the moment.

 However I am thinking about coming down for NYE.

I'm pretty gutted really wanted to swim in the sea, looks like that will have to wait till next year.......


----------



## Ground Elder (Sep 8, 2005)

That's more of my holiday allowance used up.  

That weekend was getting alarmingly busy anyway and, if truth be told, I'm fairly relieved, if a smidgen disappointed   



> I'm pretty gutted really wanted to swim in the sea, looks like that will have to wait till next year.......


 New Year's Day then


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Sep 8, 2005)

Aw, Kali. 

Tried http://www.liftshare.org/ ?


----------



## madzone (Sep 8, 2005)

Backatcha Bandit said:
			
		

> Aw, Kali.
> 
> Tried http://www.liftshare.org/ ?


Fuck me, you're alive


----------



## madzone (Sep 8, 2005)

Aww Kali 

 NYE would be good, we haven't been out on NYE for years but if you're down we may make an exception


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 8, 2005)

Backatcha Bandit said:
			
		

> Aw, Kali.
> 
> Tried http://www.liftshare.org/ ?



Ta backatcha but Its kind of easier not to come.... I would have to get back by a certain time on the Sunday cos of school etc...

Mind you there s a really good party happening this Saturday in Bris, I think squelch is coming up for it (hopefuly) so the more the merrier-Im making jerk chicken and rumpunch........

Yeah why dosent Cornwall come to BRISTOL!!!!  



 @Bakatcha


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 8, 2005)

Madz I really wanna come and see you, so hopefully the dosh situation will be a bit more sorted by then-basicly Ive got to live extreamly frugaly for the next 6 months at least..... big changes to be made I cant carry on this way, living beyond my means...


----------

